# Synchro iPad et iPhone



## cordialjack (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'avoir un iPad comme cadeau.
Je possède un iPhone que je synchronise avec mon MBP.
Cependant, je ne désire nullement qu'iTunes me calque toute la biblio iPhone sur l'iPad...
Je veux les utiliser "différemment" et ne pas avoir TOUS les pdfs de l'un sur l'autre ni le reste..
Je pense qu'il me faut créer une autre biblio (je n'ai pas encore relié l'iPad à iTunes) afin qu'iTunes ne cherche pas inlassablement à m'uniformiser les deux "devices" ?  
C'est là tout l'inconvénient du système "fermé" d'Apple non?

Merci de me transmettre, SVP, vos expériences de cohabitation intelligente de ces deux appareils lorsqu'on ne veut pas une telle synchro.

Bon réveillon à toutes et tous !


----------



## lineakd (31 Décembre 2012)

@cordialjack, de la lecture, comment utiliser plusieurs iPod, iPad ou iPhone avec un seul ordinateur, j'utilise la méthode 3.


----------



## cordialjack (31 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour ce lien si pertinent qui concentre les procédures de synchronisation..
Je vais utiliser également le 3 ...
Vous m'évitez de passer un temps précieux à dénicher les bonnes pages d'aide, c'est très sympa.
(Je m'attendais à ce qu'on me rétorque que le sujet avait maintes fois été traité..)
C'est si pratique d'avoir de tels liens qui vont à l'essentiel !
Je vous souhaite un bon réveillon !
Très cordiales salutations !


----------

